# Axion archery dna rest



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

I cant wait to hear reviews on these rests! I want to be a tester! Any samples????


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Do you have a rest for finger shooters?
Don.


----------



## 12 Marker (Feb 13, 2008)

I cant wait until they are out! If there is any to play with and get you some feed back let me know. I would give you everything i can for info on it. Nice looking design.


----------



## axionman (Jan 10, 2011)

Production starts January 10th...It shoots awesome!!!!! slow motion video coming soon....


----------



## JCox76 (Dec 12, 2010)

Anyone have this yet?


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

TTT - Anyone know what happened to this rest? Has it come to market yet?


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Functions like a cross - breed between a Schaffer Opposition and a Trophy Ridge Revolution, doesn't it?

Has more of the latter's genes, though.

Fascinating.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

My dealer told me, they never got it to market.
Too many unresolved problems.
Keystone Country Store listed them for months but never had any for sale; there must have been a few problems.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Edsel said:


> Functions like a cross - breed between a Schaffer Opposition and a Trophy Ridge Revolution, doesn't it?
> 
> Has more of the latter's genes, though.
> 
> Fascinating.





Sagittarius said:


> My dealer told me, they never got it to market.
> Too many unresolved problems.
> Keystone Country Store listed them for months but never had any for sale; there must have been a few problems.


What a shame. It does look like an ingenious design. ~ It's still listed on their website....

This rest really looked like it had potential. Kind of like a "Trophy-Ridge Revolution Quick-Load." I actually like the Trophy Ridge, but I'd like to be able to quickly "drop in an arrow" and have it "self cock" for target shooting. Same goes for second shots in the field. (Not a common necessity in the field, but on that rare occasion when you need a second shot).........

I was actually holding off on trying the Schaffer Opposition because I was waiting to check out the DNA first before making a decision.....
The Revolution looks like a great full containment rest too. But I don't think it loads as easily. (And unless I'm mistaken, it can't "auto-cock" on draw like the Opposition.)


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Don't give up yet; it still might make it in 2012.
I wouldn't mind getting one, if the issues are resolved !


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Sagittarius said:


> Don't give up yet; it still might make it in 2012.
> I wouldn't mind getting one, if the issues are resolved !


I had heard something regarding issues. Don't remember what they were though. Anyone?


----------

